# Easily offended pax that love to pull out their phones to escalate the situation



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****. Anyway I go to pick her up she gets in the car now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke) and I ask her whats your destination which I ask everybody cause sometimes the gps has the wrong direction so she was like oh it should be on your app with an attitude so I already knew she was gonna be a problem, so were driving and were stuck in traffic almost to her destination and then shes like oh is this the type of music you listen to that says ***** this, **** this, ***** this. So while she was saying this she took her phone out to record the video which I clearly saw which I knew she clearly had nothing better to do but complain about absolutely nothing talking about I find this music offensive so I tell her that if thats a problem we can end the trip now and I'll leave you right here. Then she says "oh but you're working right so thats unprofessional and really so you're gonna leave me here with all these bags ?" and I tell her yeah because this is MY car MY Personal Car so MY Rules I don't have to answer to nobody you're wasting your time so after that she didnt say nothing else LOL shes lucky I didnt play NWA or Richard Pryor
(Excuse the language but this was word for word)


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

She sounds pretentious.


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

Firstime said:


> She sounds pretentious.


To the extreme


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****. Anyway I go to pick her up she gets in the car now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke) and I ask her whats your destination which I ask everybody cause sometimes the gps has the wrong direction so she was like oh it should be on your app with an attitude so I already knew she was gonna be a problem, so were driving and were stuck in traffic almost to her destination and then shes like oh is this the type of music you listen to that says ***** this, &%[email protected]!* this, ***** this. So while she was saying this she took her phone out to record the video which I clearly saw which I knew she clearly had nothing better to do but complain about absolutely nothing talking about I find this music offensive so I tell her that if thats a problem we can end the trip now and I'll leave you right here. Then she says "oh but you're working right so thats unprofessional and really so you're gonna leave me here with all these bags ?" and I tell her yeah because this is MY car MY Personal Car so MY Rules I don't have to answer to nobody you're wasting your time so after that she didnt say nothing else LOL shes lucky I didnt play NWA or Richard Pryor
> (Excuse the language but this was word for word)


If there are any vulgarities or obscenities real or implied in the music I mute or switch stations immediately.

I remember a young lady from a Christian Church and her young son when Highway to Hell came on the radio.

I couldn't get it off of there fast enough .


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

I get what you're saying but most of the time the google maps gps was giving me the directions so you barely even heard it but me personally Im just a firm believer in the freedom of speech its like I told her out on the street you hear worse things than that. BTW I would've love to have seen the looks on their faces when that song came on lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> I get what you're saying but most of the time the google maps gps was giving me the directions so you barely even heard it but me personally Im just a firm believer in the freedom of speech its like I told her out on the street you hear worse things than that. BTW I would've love to have seen the looks on their faces when that song came on lol


The look on my face was worse than hers.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Next time, blend a Pandora station with Nujabes, Flying Lotus, DJ Shadow, and Bonobo. The best instrumental hip-hop and lounge music will be produced and none of it should offend your pax. 

Of course I said "should", two pax asked me if I ever played songs with lyrics. Sigh.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

There's no way you play anything like that while carrying passengers around, unless they ask for it and you're okay with it. And it's not simply a matter of taste, but rather civility. No amount of incivility elsewhere makes incivility in your car any better.

I generally agree with those who post stories about unreasonable passengers. But this was not one of those cases. (The part about not wanting to hear the music is not unreasonable, at least; but if she had an abusive tone, that_ is _unreasonable.)


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> There's no way you play anything like that while carrying passengers around, unless they ask for it and you're okay with it.
> 
> I generally agree with those who post stories about unreasonable passengers. But this was not one of those cases.


I do agree with you. I used to listen to that in my youth, but now as a Christian and a mother I find it repulsive. However her attitude was still bad. If I was the rider and I didn't like the drivers music -I'd grin and bear it. It's his car, his right!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Firstime said:


> I do agree with you. I used to listen to that in my youth, but now as a Christian and a mother I find it repulsive. However her attitude was still bad. If I was the rider and I didn't like the drivers music -I'd grin and bear it. It's his car, his right!


I agree that it is his _right_. But there are a lot of things we have the right to do that we shouldn't. And that includes being completely oblivious to how our decisions negatively affect others.

In this case, I'd say both rider and driver failed in that regard.

The passenger/driver relationship goes two ways.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

It's your car so you can play whatever you want. Though don't be surprised when your rating drops like a rock and you're deactivated. Also I would mute the volume on your gps, pax tend to rate you low for that as well, it's annoying.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

One of the first things I ask is "what style of music do you like?"

It may be my car, but they are paying my salery. It may be sub-minimum wage at some times, but I chose to do it. I'm not going to blame PAX for that, they don't set the rates.

Plus, I like 5 star ratings.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, imagine listening to MSNBC or Fox News on an XM radio.

You have that _right_, but the passengers have the same right to give you 1 star for doing it.

The question is whether you think this is a customer-service job. It seems that the majority of us realize that it obviously is.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Soft Jazz or Soft Instrumental Hip Hop when passengers in car
Anything else when I am alone.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Sounds like your bad.

The music your playing spits "*****" left and right. You know that eventually , someone's gonna get upset. Be it 10% if your pax or less. It's an unwise call on your behalf to play music that could really offend pax.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Point proved. I can't even say the word in this forum with it being blocked.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Yeah, imagine listening to MSNBC or Fox News on an XM radio.
> 
> You have that _right_, but the passengers have the same right to give you 1 star for doing it.
> 
> The question is whether you think this is a customer-service job. It seems that the majority of us realize that it obviously is.


This is definitely a CUSTOMER SERVICE job.

And yes, I have listen to talk radio at the passengers request. LOL!!!


----------



## Pugs (May 23, 2015)

You are completely in the wrong. And this is coming from someone who loves pac and biggy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Check the internet for a " white Noise" signal interference electronics scrambler.

Flip a switch and recording becomes impossible.

Your car,your rules.

Imagine the joys of cursing out hula woman thoroughly with her clutching a cell phone which was rendered totally incapable of recording without her knowledge.

Next best thing to becoming a voice in her head encouraging her to seek out tall buildings to learn to fly from . . .


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Your car,your rules.


I'm pretty sure everybody knows that, and nobody is disputing that.

But there's this rampant notion these days that rights are all that matters. Too many people love rights that let them do what they want, but couldn't care less about responsibilities that tell them what they _should_ do.

Another reason why we are _so divided_ today.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> It's your car so you can play whatever you want. Though don't be surprised when your rating drops like a rock and you're deactivated. Also I would mute the volume on your GPS, pax tend to rate you low for that as well, it's annoying.


I always play the GPS through the speakers. I explain to the pax that if they want to go another route to please let me know. Seems to cut off any complaint and there are times that the pax has wanted a different route.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I'm pretty sure everybody knows that, and nobody is disputing that.
> 
> But there's this rampant notion these days that rights are all that matters. Too many people love rights that let them do what they want, but couldn't care less about responsibilities that tell them what they _should_ do.
> 
> Another reason why we are _so divided_ today.


I know.as I had originally posted,I am hyper sensitive to inuendos and language in music with certain parties.
I will also blast it up with parties who enjoy that type of music.

This post is in keeping with the caption leading theme.
Customers escalating a situation to film .
Especially with the Hula woman in mind.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

That music is offensive. It's meant to be. So it's not surprising someone took it offensively. 

This merely sounds like a case of pissed off driver wanting to take frustrations out on a female passenger, imho. Quite passive aggressive.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

News flash OP, you're in the customer service biz. As a provider it's your charter to cater to your customer's reasonable requests. This post is really a bad look for you. You come off as a tone deaf, myopic, bully. And this was your first day driving? Considering your attitude; I'm sure your future posts will revolve around: 'cheap pax who don't tip' and 'uber's shtty rating system.' Leading inevitably to, 'gd uber deactivated me.'

Get a clue dog!


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke)


2pac being real hip hop? Now that is a joke. This is when hip hop changed. Real hip hop was years before 2pac.

Fast forward to today's hip hop, I would never force my rider to listen to Drake, Designer (Panda lol), Kanye (Bleached hole - really?), and the list goes on and on. I especially would not subject them to gangsta rap.

For me, music is off/low until the rider requests for me to turn it up or play a specific song. Still my car, my rules, and really just comes down to a common courtesy.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Copperwolf359 said:


> I always play the GPS through the speakers. I explain to the pax that if they want to go another route to please let me know. Seems to cut off any complaint and there are times that the pax has wanted a different route.


To each his own. I always confirm their destination and ask if they would like me to follow the gps or if they have a preferred route instead. But I never have the gps volume turned on.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

If she didnt have an attitude and asked you if you could stop playing that music, would you have? If not it shows you must be in your mid twenties. Just saying.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Next time, just put on some Eric B & Rakim. Not much cursing & the pax might like it.


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

The hell with all that she was being a **** from the get go I've been playing Pac and nwa so far still 5 stars Im not kissing customers asses sorry that some peoples virgins little ears cant handle it


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> 2pac being real hip hop? Now that is a joke. This is when hip hop changed. Real hip hop was years before 2pac.
> 
> Fast forward to today's hip hop, I would never force my rider to listen to Drake, Designer (Panda lol), Kanye (Bleached hole - really?), and the list goes on and on. I especially would not subject them to gangsta rap.
> 
> For me, music is off/low until the rider requests for me to turn it up or play a specific song. Still my car, my rules, and really just comes down to a common courtesy.


LMAO kid dont make me laugh 2pac is the GOAT and the hell with courtesy the second you wanna ***** and moan over nothing when yet you can hardly hear any words due to the google gps it was clear that this fat whale had nothing better to do but be a total *****


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Next time, just put on some Eric B & Rakim. Not much cursing & the pax might like it.


Classic


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

"Today was my first day" " I always ask destination"


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Next time, just put on some Eric B & Rakim. Not much cursing & the pax might like it.


Tribe called quest or even some wu tang.


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Tribe called quest or even some wu tang.


WU is life XD now were talking


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> if your virgin little ears cant handle it


Right, because this is about me. 

I'd suggest getting your resume in order if this thread is truly indicative of how you approach this endeavor. (And make sure you find the punctuation buttons.)


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I just play 100.7...it's a classic rock station, and highly unlikely to offend anyone.


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)

Come on now! Quit being a bunch of puss dolls and grow a pair since for the majority of you you're doing nothing more than providing a public service giving free rides. Geez!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Next time, just put on some Eric B & Rakim. Not much cursing & the pax might like it.


I can agree with this.

Eric B & Rakim is not the same as Pac.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Tribe called quest or even some wu tang.


 Tribe, Yes. Wu only with a certain type of rider. Which is pretty vast considering their cult following.


----------



## canelababi (Aug 23, 2016)

renbutler said:


> There's no way you play anything like that while carrying passengers around, unless they ask for it and you're okay with it. And it's not simply a matter of taste, but rather civility. No amount of incivility elsewhere makes incivility in your car any better.
> 
> I generally agree with those who post stories about unreasonable passengers. But this was not one of those cases. (The part about not wanting to hear the music is not unreasonable, at least; but if she had an abusive tone, that_ is _unreasonable.)


I agree with you, as we are professionals, no matter if its our car and our time, but we are providing a service to the customers(pax) its like if I went to the doctors and they would be playing tupac or snoop dog, I wouldnt want to be sitting there listening to it. Its a place of business, not my house kicking back bbq Lol just saying. I like what u said. its respect. But yeah the pax shouldnt be rude about it, she couldve kindly asked to switch station


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - I about (and should have but didn't) downrated a Lyft driver in DC for playing crap. I wasn't paying attention to the lyrics, by my wife and kids commented on the vulgarity after the trip.

For me, it's smooth jazz for early airport runs or classy dinner dates. Sometimes big band, though sometimes trumpet solos get a bit piercing. Around 9-10 PM it becomes hits from the 70's 80's and 90's. 10 PM - 2 AM it's Beegees and my disco ball. After 2 AM it's back to smooth jazz with the AC on full blast to keep them from puking.

I also use a small bluetooth in ear receiver. EVERYTHING from my App to phone calls to GPS Nav to Zello is pumped through my ear. Ambient music is either pumped through Aux Bluetooth paired to my tablet with Pandora or the radio. Volume is almost always about a notch or two above 0.

On few occasions, I will unpair my tablet so the entitled can pair up with their iphone and crank it up. I can tolerate just about anything for 30 minutes.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

not everyone wants to hear 2 pac talking about killing the police and his profanity. if i get in with a driver, he better turn that off!


----------



## totallynotalion (Aug 3, 2016)

tee hee said:


> not everyone wants to hear 2 pac talking about killing the police and his profanity. if i get in with a driver, he better turn that off!


If you got into op's car and 2pac was on would you ask him to turn it off?

I don't have any problem with rap, but if I got into a car and there was something I didn't like I would ask if something could be done about it. If not I would ask to be let out so I could request another ride.

I don't understand why someone would take any of this personally, driver or pax. I mean if you were playing your own rap album or if your pax is a rival rapper then ok but really? 
Then again I never would have known that hula dancer trinkets were so deeply offensive had I not started driving for uber.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a priest ask me to change the station when "Hot Blooded" by Foreigner came on.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The OP is either a TROLL or spent way too much time reading UP.net before starting out.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

pump up the jam... make my day


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> News flash OP, you're in the customer service biz. As a provider it's your charter to cater to your customer's reasonable requests. This post is really a bad look for you. You come off as a tone deaf, myopic, bully. And this was your first day driving? Considering your attitude; I'm sure your future posts will revolve around: 'cheap pax who don't tip' and 'uber's shtty rating system.' Leading inevitably to, 'gd uber deactivated me.'
> 
> Get a clue dog!


Well said.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****. Anyway I go to pick her up she gets in the car now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke) and I ask her whats your destination which I ask everybody cause sometimes the gps has the wrong direction so she was like oh it should be on your app with an attitude so I already knew she was gonna be a problem, so were driving and were stuck in traffic almost to her destination and then shes like oh is this the type of music you listen to that says ***** this, &%[email protected]!* this, ***** this. So while she was saying this she took her phone out to record the video which I clearly saw which I knew she clearly had nothing better to do but complain about absolutely nothing talking about I find this music offensive so I tell her that if thats a problem we can end the trip now and I'll leave you right here. Then she says "oh but you're working right so thats unprofessional and really so you're gonna leave me here with all these bags ?" and I tell her yeah because this is MY car MY Personal Car so MY Rules I don't have to answer to nobody you're wasting your time so after that she didnt say nothing else LOL shes lucky I didnt play NWA or Richard Pryor
> (Excuse the language but this was word for word)


^-- fine outstanding example of the CALIBER of new G-Uber drivers these days. thank you Uber for the gracious fare cuts and low barriers to entry!

BONG!!!


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

I ask the pax if they want the radio on. If yes, I put on their request. 

This poster sounds foolish.. Yeah, it's your car.. But thinking you can listen to whatever you want to, with a PAYING customer in it is wrong. I would write a YELP review about you.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> 2pac being real hip hop? Now that is a joke. This is when hip hop changed. Real hip hop was years before 2pac.
> 
> Fast forward to today's hip hop, I would never force my rider to listen to Drake, Designer (Panda lol), Kanye (Bleached hole - really?), and the list goes on and on. I especially would not subject them to gangsta rap.
> 
> For me, music is off/low until the rider requests for me to turn it up or play a specific song. Still my car, my rules, and really just comes down to a common courtesy.


Designer (Panda lol), Kanye(Bleached hole - really?) Yeah, I still don't understand wth Designer is saying and Kanye.....no, just.......no smh @ bleach. .


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

Their are certain rap artist I will listen to depending on my pax. Kendrick, J. Cole some Drake. I love all types of music so I try to get a feel for my pax interest through communication with them. It is "your car your rules" however, in this type of business respect goes a long way


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

CJ21292 said:


> So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****.





UberPasco said:


> The OP is either a TROLL or spent way too much time reading UP.net before starting out.





run26912 said:


> ^-- fine outstanding example of the CALIBER of new G-Uber drivers these days. thank you Uber for the gracious fare cuts and low barriers to entry!


Squirrel got it exactly right. He is neither a troll, nor spent too much time reading UP (then he would have known better). He is just a moron that has even less intelligence than a squirrel, which is competely typical of what the new Uber drivers are in these days.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> Squirrel got it exactly right. He is neither a troll, nor spent too much time reading UP (then he would have known better). He is just a moron that has even less intelligence than a squirrel, which is competely typical of what the new Uber drivers are in these days.


BONG!!!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

If he doesn't want to take good advice, leave him alone. Enough one stars will teach him what three pages of advice from other drivers can't.


----------



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If there are any vulgarities or obscenities real or implied in the music I mute or switch stations immediately.
> 
> I remember a young lady from a Christian Church and her young son when Highway to Hell came on the radio.
> 
> I couldn't get it off of there fast enough .


I had a female college student from India and her parents in the car and Madonna's "like a virgin" came on the radio. Talk about awkward silence. Ride couldn't end soon enough.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I'm pretty sure everybody knows that, and nobody is disputing that.
> 
> But there's this rampant notion these days that rights are all that matters. Too many people love rights that let them do what they want, but couldn't care less about responsibilities that tell them what they _should_ do.
> 
> Another reason why we are _so divided_ today.


Jeez. How could anyone not agree with you??? I bet there is a total generational divide here. Anyone over 35 could not possibly agree that when someone is paying to be in your car (regardless of how low the rate is - it's irrelevant) they are what we call a CUSTOMER. No different than if you were running a restaurant. Sure it's your restaurant, but you would have ZERO customers if you blasted any music you wanted to even if it contained off-color lyrics.

Big difference between "rights" and "what is RIGHT". No, you won't get arrested in America for listening to any music you choose ... but you won't make money if you are doing it on the job.

Sheesh. What ever happened to: "the customer is always right" ... of course with an exception when they are being totally unreasonable.

I have presets based on the approximate age of each customer in my car. Top 40 for those under 30. Adult contemporary for 30-40ish and oldies (70s soft rock) for everyone middle aged and senior citizens. Sometimes soft jazz for 40-something date nights. It isn't about what I WANT to listen to. It's what will make for a pleasant experience. And it ALL cases I keep the volume set just low enough to hear as ambience and lower if they are on the phone.

It doesn't cost a dime to do this (no I do not offer water, mints, etc. that's ridiculous at these rates).

When I am alone in the car I blast whatever I want.

It's called business. I also like the occasional tip and don't think I would get any by being selfish in my music choices.

Sheesh.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

canyon said:


> If she didnt have an attitude and asked you if you could stop playing that music, would you have? If not it shows you must be in your mid twenties. Just saying.


Exactly. I was going to embellish but you said enough.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> "Today was my first day" " I always ask destination"


Nailed it.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

tee hee said:


> not everyone wants to hear 2 pac talking about killing the police and his profanity. if i get in with a driver, he better turn that off!


I usually play "Siriusly Sinatra" (station #71) on Sirius XM. My riders love it! Even the Millenials.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

CJ21292 said:


> I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke)


That was an inappropriate choice of music to play while picking up riders, in my opinion. No saying that because I dislike the music (Mind you I do dislike it), but its polarising. I occasionally have interest in metal, pretty heavy stuff like Pantera and Lamb of God, but I would not play that while taking a fare. You need to find a music selection, preferably instrumental, that is not unpleasant to anyone.

I would say classical, or downtempo psybient.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

uber is just an app on your phone

if your ratings plummet, or you get enough complaints, you will get deactivated

other than that, do whatever you want


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> uber is just an app on your phone
> 
> if your ratings plummet, or you get enough complaints, you will get deactivated
> 
> other than that, do whatever you want


I think our OP went missing in action... could be one of the following reasons:

A) Got fed up with pax and quit!

B) Got de-activated (due to pax's video and complaint)

C) Returned his mom's car after she reported it stolen

D) Got busted for murdering punctuation marks (notably commas and periods)

E) Got arrested by the grammar police

F) Left Uber for a career as a customer service professional

G) Got promoted to Uber Chief Market Officer

E) All of the above

BONG!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

CJ21292 said:


> So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****. Anyway I go to pick her up she gets in the car now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke) and I ask her whats your destination which I ask everybody cause sometimes the gps has the wrong direction so she was like oh it should be on your app with an attitude so I already knew she was gonna be a problem, so were driving and were stuck in traffic almost to her destination and then shes like oh is this the type of music you listen to that says ***** this, &%[email protected]!* this, ***** this. So while she was saying this she took her phone out to record the video which I clearly saw which I knew she clearly had nothing better to do but complain about absolutely nothing talking about I find this music offensive so I tell her that if thats a problem we can end the trip now and I'll leave you right here. Then she says "oh but you're working right so thats unprofessional and really so you're gonna leave me here with all these bags ?" and I tell her yeah because this is MY car MY Personal Car so MY Rules I don't have to answer to nobody you're wasting your time so after that she didnt say nothing else LOL shes lucky I didnt play NWA or Richard Pryor
> (Excuse the language but this was word for word)


I think the pax kidnapped your commas and periods... (so who got the last laugh?).

On the bright side, this could be a record for the longest run-on sentence in recent history...

BONG!!!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

totallynotalion said:


> I don't understand why someone would take any of this personally, driver or pax.


I know right. It's just curse words and vulgarity. Disrespect of women, men and oh whoever else he was mad at that day. In this Free country we should all be allowed to force our obscenities on one another. That makes for a wonderful society.

Drivers get offended when pax talks to them. And that's without vulgarities, disrespect and obscenities.


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

run26912 said:


> I think our OP went missing in action... could be one of the following reasons:
> 
> A) Got fed up with pax and quit!
> 
> ...


well how wrong you are about all of them LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL XD still doin my thing


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> That was an inappropriate choice of music to play while picking up riders, in my opinion. No saying that because I dislike the music (Mind you I do dislike it), but its polarising. I occasionally have interest in metal, pretty heavy stuff like Pantera and Lamb of God, but I would not play that while taking a fare. You need to find a music selection, preferably instrumental, that is not unpleasant to anyone.
> 
> I would say classical, or downtempo psybient.


Thanks for the tip Ill be sure to play some NWA, Dmx, and some Public Enemy


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

tee hee said:


> not everyone wants to hear 2 pac talking about killing the police and his profanity. if i get in with a driver, he better turn that off!


Clearly you must be a trump supporter thats not what he talks about he talks about the neighborhood he grew up in, how theyre oppressed by police brutality, gang violence,and drugs hes basically telling the stories of millions of people that live in the ghetto go through whos stories are never heard and theres always a message clearly u have no idea what you're talkin about


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

CJ21292 said:


> So today was my first day of driving for Uber so far I had all good Pax except for one that was a total *****. Anyway I go to pick her up she gets in the car now mind you I was playing the 2pac station on pandora (cause todays hip-hop is a joke) and I ask her whats your destination which I ask everybody cause sometimes the gps has the wrong direction so she was like oh it should be on your app with an attitude so I already knew she was gonna be a problem, so were driving and were stuck in traffic almost to her destination and then shes like oh is this the type of music you listen to that says ***** this, &%[email protected]!* this, ***** this. So while she was saying this she took her phone out to record the video which I clearly saw which I knew she clearly had nothing better to do but complain about absolutely nothing talking about I find this music offensive so I tell her that if thats a problem we can end the trip now and I'll leave you right here. Then she says "oh but you're working right so thats unprofessional and really so you're gonna leave me here with all these bags ?" and I tell her yeah because this is MY car MY Personal Car so MY Rules I don't have to answer to nobody you're wasting your time so after that she didnt say nothing else LOL shes lucky I didnt play NWA or Richard Pryor
> (Excuse the language but this was word for word)


did you eventually kiss and make up?


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> Jeez. How could anyone not agree with you??? I bet there is a total generational divide here. Anyone over 35 could not possibly agree that when someone is paying to be in your car (regardless of how low the rate is - it's irrelevant) they are what we call a CUSTOMER. No different than if you were running a restaurant. Sure it's your restaurant, but you would have ZERO customers if you blasted any music you wanted to even if it contained off-color lyrics.
> 
> Big difference between "rights" and "what is RIGHT". No, you won't get arrested in America for listening to any music you choose ... but you won't make money if you are doing it on the job.
> 
> ...


Its called not kissing ass buddy now if she would've been a lot nicer it would've been fine


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Hardly an achievement when you've only been driving for a week.[/QUOTE
> You're feeding the troll


----------



## CJ21292 (Aug 27, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> did you eventually kiss and make up?


Nah not at all I haven't dealt with her since but everyone else has been real chill


----------

